

Databases are misguided (2009) - luu
http://wiki.dandascalescu.com/essays/databases_are_misguided

======
dalke
It's from 2009, and based on technology ideas from 2007 (the nanowire paper
was published at
[http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/v2/n10/full/nnano.2007.2...](http://www.nature.com/nnano/journal/v2/n10/full/nnano.2007.291.html)
). Rather, it more generically says "To claim that [similar] technology
[though not super-fast SSDs] will not be developed in the next 10-15 years is
a bit pessimistic. To start new projects using RDBMS is simply short-sighted."

It's now halfway through that range, and there's been no evidence that using a
RDBMS is looking any more foolhardy than it was in 2009. If anything, I've
developed a lot more relational databases during that period, because of
sqlite.

"what computer programs really need to persist their data is a way to
transparently store objects to disk, and restore them at a later time"

That's incomplete. Databases are also good at maintaining indices, even in the
face of live updates. I would rather let the database implement the index than
write my own and only have the database persist my homebrew code. Especially
if I need to implement any sort of basic text search.

